# Male losing mate



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a quick question....once a male has been bonded with a female and he loses her will he ever be able to accept a mate again? I ask because I got a male to breed and found out he once has a mate and she passed. I am having a hard time getting him to accept a female. he only wants to fight with them. Thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He'll pick a mate if he likes them. He may not like the remaining hens, so he'll might skip over them


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

How are you going about introducing them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The female chooses the mate not the male. So it's not him that dislikes them, it's them that dislike him. Cockatiels are actually not monogamous so there shouldn't be any reason why he couldn't bond with a new mate but it takes time and patience for it to happen the right way.


----------



## AmyKennedy (Oct 22, 2016)

I have them in separate cages side by side and they have been there for about 4 weeks . When I give them time out of cage with me it seems when the female goes over to his cage he is snapping her, so I assumed maybe he didnt like her? Other times they seem fine, I will give them time and see Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He may be territorial of his cage. It is never recommended to put two cockatiels together in a cage that one views as their own. You can redo the cage with new toys and rearrange it so he can't claim it and try that, but for now try having them out together away from the cage so that distraction isn't there.


----------

